# Foundation May be to Dark..PLEASE HELP



## aizya (Aug 26, 2009)

My sister was the one in my family to first start wearing MAC..she went to a store about two summers ago and got matched for Studio Powder in NW45..i would try it on for special occasions and it seemed to match. Now I have just purchased my own foundation..I got the Studio Tech in NW45..I just always assumed that was my color. But now I;m starting to think it may be a shade too dark..when I put it on it seems perfect..but when i check back..it seems to have darkened slightly..I think I have passed the date of returning it for another color..and I threw away the box..although i have the reciept...Now that i think about it, the studio fix powder seemed to look a little too dark sometimes..Okay..now I don't know what to do..should I buy another foundation and mix them?...I know the skin tans in the summer and lightens in the winter..but I live in Florida..and its year round summer..so my skin doesn't lighten "that" much..has anyone else had this problem..I still don't know what color I am..Am I a NC50 or a NW43..so confusing..and Mac foundation isn't cheap..what do I do in the meantime?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well it depends on where you bought it from they still may take it and exchange it but maybe not depends on the counter...I would call them and ask...The best thing to do is go in to a counter and let them color match you...if you are unsure get samples of a few colors to take home and try them and go out in the outdorr lighting and see if it matches...sometimes the store lighting can be deceiving....It sometimes takes several times before you get the color right and you may have to mix a combination of two...In winter I am NC45 in the summer I am NC45 mixed with NW43


----------



## aizya (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks ..I actually did get matched..but I told the woman that I was a NW45 in Studio Fix Powder..She put a little on my cheek and it blended in so I figured it was a match..Now I wish I would have just let her match me without saying anything..I know a lot of black women have different shades on our face..so maybe the color works for some of my face and not all of it..I'll probably end up getting a lighter color and mixing


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 26, 2009)

Studio Tech tends to oxidize and will look a bit darker as it mixes with natural oils on your face.  Having said that, you probably don't want to go two shades lighter so that it will "darken" down to your skintone.  (Oh the bane of being a WOC!)

As far as whether or not you're NC50, NW43 or NW45, you need to take a look at the undertones in your skin. I agree with TISH's comment.  You should get matched yourself and try looking at your choices under various types of lighting.  

For point of reference, I tend to be NC43 in winter, NC45 in summer (unless I'm out in the sun a lot).  In both cases I use NW40 for concealing under my eyes and any bluish parts of my skin.


----------



## aizya (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow I didn't know that..the lady at the store kept telling me the color is what it is and that specific foundation doesn't darken..uggh..lol..i think next time I get foundation I will just let them try on the color without mentioning NW45..lol..and then take more time to look at it it
on the brightside..now that i'm looking at it its really not that noticeable..its not the "perfect" match..but its still nicely blended..i think it maybe a 1/2-1 shade too dark..but for now it will do..i will def. listen to ur advice for the next time =)


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been wearing MAC for years... but every so often (_especially _when a new foundation formula comes out) I have them re-swatch me, just in case.  Sometimes you can be one shade in one particular foundation but a different shade in something else. Again, it depends on the undertones in your skin.

Plus, as you'll probably see (there's another board about this) "NC45" runs the gamut in terms of spectrum. It is somewhat of a "cover all your bases" foundation shade for WOC. 

If you find your shade too dark, you can always keep it for contouring (especially if they won't take it back).


----------

